# Isobaren / abstrakte Klimalinien animieren



## cellardog (17. Februar 2015)

Moin in die werte Runde 

Ich wüerde gerne Klimalinien animieren. Seit Tagen schraube ich daran rum - ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht habt Ihr einen Lösungsansatz? Habe Klimalinien in Illustrator erstellt, die ich nun von links nach rechts durch ein Bild laufen lassen wollte. Einfach per Position-Keyframe ist das (logisch) kein Thema. Dabei sind sie aber ja in sich nicht dynamisch - bewegen sich also nicht.

Ansatz1: Die Datei mit irgendeinem Verzerr-Effekt so aussehen lassen, als wäre sie dynamisch....

Ansatz2 (das wäre das Optimum!!!): Vielleicht mit den Radiowellen oder Co. solche abstrakten Linien direkt in After effects generieren bzw. entstehen lassen. Geht das mit After Effects?

Wie würdet ihr das realisieren? Wäre euch für ein wenig Hilfe irre dankbar


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Februar 2015)

Also ich denke, ich würde es bei Isobaren einfach mit Pfaden versuchen. Natürlich mit ausreichend (Bezier-)Ankerpunkten, um sie wie gewünscht zu animieren. Da diese Isobaren in Wetterfilmchen ja auch nur "Näherungen" sind, kommt es nicht auf eine mühsame Frame-by-Frame Animation an. da dürfte es reichen, alle 2-3 Sekunden ein Keyframe zu setzen und die Ankerpunkte wie gewünscht zu positionieren. Da solltest du für eine 12 Sekunden Animation mit 4-5 Keyframes auskommen. Das ist ja eigentlich recht flott gemacht, oder?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## cellardog (17. Februar 2015)

Jein. Das ist wahr. Der Begriff "Isobaren" ist aber sicher missverständlich. Es geht eher um die Animation des angehängten Bildes. Also ein abstraktes Konstrukt aus ca. 8 Linien, das sich symmetrisch zueinander verhält. Also eher "Klimalinien" Die sollen quasi "wabern". Also nicht starr stehenbleiben, sondern sich wabernd bewegen. Hatte erst versucht, das Bild irgendwie zu verformen bzw. zu verzerren. Das sieht natürlich affig aus. Mit Particular II bin ich recht weit gekommen - ideal ist das aber auch noch nicht. Die Lösung ist sicher super einfach. Wtehe nur auf dem Schlauch.

So ein Gebilde wie das angehängte Bild muss man doch sicher auch in AE irgendwie "generieren" können, oder???


----------



## chmee (13. März 2015)

Auf Anhieb hätte ich entweder in After Effects gescriptet oder aus purer Langeweile in vvvv gebaut  Meine Zeit ist gerade recht eng bemessen, kommende Woche könnte ich uU ein Scripting-Beispiel für AE vorweisen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2015)

Hi,
darf ich mal fragen was vvvv ist?

Grüße


----------



## chmee (31. März 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vvvv

Auch mal bei youtube schauen. In Kurz: knotenbasierte und datenstromorientierte grafische "Blackbox", basiert auf DirectX und c#, deswegen auch für Coder sehr interessant.


----------

